# Is Kona Ready for Beginner Novice?



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Kona is 7 months old and about to complete basic obedience. We train at a club here that is really great. They do not, however, have an advanced obedience class. The next class is beginner novice/novice competition class. This is the description of the class: Beginner Novice/Novice Competition: This class will help prepare the already-trained dog for the Beginner Novice or Novice Competition.

Kona learns quickly and will test for CGC soon. He has fairly reliable recall, sit, down, stay in down and sit and heel. I'm not sure I would consider him an "already trained dog". He is a puppy and behaves like one sometimes in class. I guess my question is: is he ready for the beginner novice level or should he spend more time in basic obedience. We could do the basic class again but it would be so much repetition. And we would start with very basic things like name recognition which he doesn't need.

Clubs and training are limited in my area and this really is the best one.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd ask the club what they think, every place is different in where they expect the dog to already be at for a class.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

It sounds like the class is geared toward AKC Novice or Beginner Novice. At the place we train, the instructor has to approve the dog and handler before they can join a competitive obedience class. I would bet most places are like that, since one crazy dog could really ruin the class for others. I would talk to the person running the class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

YES. 

Nothing worse than repeating basic classes!  

I'd absolutely jump into the BN class - or jump into Novice. You may repeat Novice a couple times or so before your dog is ready to compete, but at least you are training and polishing for trials. With a lot of basic classes, you might develop training habits that are not appropriate for competition (over handling, improper leash handling, etc).

**** Already trained is related to the combination of dog and handler. With "continuing" classes and there isn't enough time with the way the classes are set up to teach people how to train every exercise. The dogs may not be completely trained to do everything, but they should have the basic concept as far as recalls, stays, and heeling.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Megora said:


> YES.
> 
> Nothing worse than repeating basic classes!


I absolutely agree. I spoke with the club trainer and she said he would be fine in the novice class. We begin Tuesday.

Thanks everyone.

Yesterday in class:


----------

